# [Rumor] Bryan Cranston Cast As Lex Luthor for Batman vs. Superman



## Gahars (Aug 27, 2013)

(Marked as a rumor because the original source is a little bit iffy)



> After five seasons of playing Walter White, the chemist-turned-meth-kingpin on AMC's Breaking Bad, Bryan Cranston has racked up plenty of evil-doer experience. And according to report from Cosmic Book News, he'll boost his villian credentials even further by playing Superman nemesis Lex Luthor in the upcoming sequel for Man of Steel.
> 
> Cranston has reportedly signed a deal that includes at least six appearances (and possibly more), meaning that his character will appear in a variety of films set within the inter-connected DC Comics universe.


  Rolling Stone







inb4 the thread drowns in a wave of Breaking Bad quotes


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 27, 2013)

I heard about this last week. It was just rumors, and Cranston said about the rumors "give me a call".

I honestly think he can pull it off. Rosenbaum did a great job on Smallville. Had that friendly, yet evil side. Cranston can do that no problem as well.


----------



## Ethevion (Aug 27, 2013)

I like Cranston as an actor, but isn't he a bit too old to play Lex?


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 28, 2013)

Guild is gonna be Lex Luthor? 
Good on him


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Guild is gonna be Lex Luthor?
> Good on him


 

I'm too far from bald to even be considered.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm too far from bald to even be considered.


I think Black-Ice believes your avatar is Bryan Cranston...


----------

